# X5 question Jon



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

My lease is up on my 328Ci in June, so I am trying to figure out what I am going to do... does BMW offer a good lease deal on the X5 3.0 or 4.4...I love black with leather..and SP moonroof. I am not much for the wood, I would like to have tit trim or the black trim...I go to bmwusa site and the payment thing has blown up...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Generally speaking, the X5 3.0i has some very aggressive
lease terms (high residual, low money factor)...

The 4.4i is not so aggressive, mainly because production 
levels (relatively speaking) are much lower.

<< I go to bmwusa site and the payment thing has blown up... >> 

They must have caught my rant here regarding 
the deceptive payments that thing had been kicking out...

:lmao:



Maybe they finally fixed it??
:dunno:

Whatever the case, ignore the payment calculator
on www.bmwusa.com. It is always wrong.
period.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Generally speaking, the X5 3.0i has some very aggressive
> lease terms (high residual, low money factor)...
> 
> The 4.4i is not so aggressive, mainly because production
> ...


thanks Jon, how can I tell if the dealer is not bsing me...like before when I first went to talk about it they started out high then lowered it, only after I said others were lower.... can you get the 19" wheels on hte 3.0??? I can't get good info at the dealer, they seem like they dont know how or what to do...thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> thanks Jon, how can I tell if the dealer is not bsing me...like before when I first went to talk about it they started out high then lowered it, only after I said others were lower.... can you get the 19" wheels on hte 3.0??? I can't get good info at the dealer, they seem like they dont know how or what to do...thanks *


Get all of the relevant info, and report back to us...

We'll tell you if your getting the straight scoop, or not.

The only way to get 19" wheels is de-facto, btw.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Get all of the relevant info, and report back to us...
> 
> ...


thanks Jon, when my time gets closer I will post...and the wheel thing I ask, maybe its the 4.4's wheel I liked better....I know I dont want wood trim. Hopefully I can get all I want on it and still get black or alum trim.  PS..what I really like are the 4.6's wheels..but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I love the 19's on the 4.4 Sport Pkg. They fill the wheel wells out nicely. All the other smaller wheels don't give that muscled out look that the staggered 19's do. 1 Mean machine!

The 20" 4.6 rims are almost too large, IMO! Almost!

I head that a 6-speed auto is coming out soon. 2003 or 2004? 

I'm ready to pop for one of these when the Valvetronic engine comes out. With the Cayenne S coming in @ 340hp... the X5 4.4 is going to be seriously out gunned.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I love the 19's on the 4.4 Sport Pkg. They fill the wheel wells out nicely. All the other smaller wheels don't give that muscled out look that the staggered 19's do. 1 Mean machine!
> 
> The 20" 4.6 rims are almost too large, IMO! Almost!
> 
> ...


Yea, that is what I want to know, if you can get one with the 19", I think they loook good :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Yea, that is what I want to know, if you can get one with the 19", I think they loook good :thumbup: *


4.4 Sport Pkg only. The europeans can pick and choose. Unfortunately, we get artficially created ///Marketing packages here that lock your selections. :thumbdwn:

This 3.0D has the 19's.










http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7660&highlight=x5


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I love the 19's on the 4.4 Sport Pkg. They fill the wheel wells out nicely. All the other smaller wheels don't give that muscled out look that the staggered 19's do. 1 Mean machine!
> 
> The 20" 4.6 rims are almost too large, IMO! Almost!
> 
> ...


what do you think?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> 4.4 Sport Pkg only. The europeans can pick and choose. Unfortunately, we get artficially created ///Marketing packages here that lock your selections. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


you beat me by just a minute  I like those wheels better, if I cant get those wheels I dont want it :thumbdwn: :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> you beat me by just a minute  I like those wheels better, if I cant get those wheels I dont want it :thumbdwn: :thumbup: *


LOL! That truck looks mean in black. It needs running boards though.

I'd want the 19" wheels too. I think they are going ~$2k US used. So with that kind of money just for wheels, you might as well spend the extra $'s and go for the 4.4 and get the much stronger V8 also which is a blast to drive.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> 4.4 Sport Pkg only. The europeans can pick and choose. Unfortunately, we get artficially created ///Marketing packages here that lock your selections.
> 
> *


My 3.0i has the 19's too...



Btw, the X5 30.i (who needs a V-8 anway) is The 
Ultimate Towing Machine...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The Ultimate Towing Machine...

:thumbup:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The Ultimate Towing Machine...
> 
> :thumbup: *


very cool...so you like the 3.0, maybe they have a good lease on the 4.4 in a few months???? so you are saying you can get the 3.0 with the wheels I posted above, they only show on the 4.4 on bmwusa site?!?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> My 3.0i has the 19' too...
> 
> ...


You got the 19's after the fact, correct? You can't get them like that from the factory.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> You got the 19's after the fact, correct? You can't get them like that from the factory. *


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I just looked at the 2003 pricing and the 20" wheel is now optional on the 4.4 AND THE 3.0.

Unfortunately, it's a $4400CDN/$2700US option! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I just looked at the 2003 pricing and the 20" wheel is now optional on the 4.4 AND THE 3.0.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a $4400CDN/$2700US option! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: *


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: , I just went to bmwusa..and it is not showing on mine..just the 19":dunno:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: , I just went to bmwusa..and it is not showing on mine..just the 19":dunno: *


The Bmw.ca site doesn't have 2003 pricing yet, so I don't know what's going on. With that kind of pricing, it might be a dealer installed item? Dunno.

A lot of money for rims AND you'll need a set for the winter.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> The Bmw.ca site doesn't have 2003 pricing yet, so I don't know what's going on. With that kind of pricing, it might be a dealer installed item? Dunno.
> 
> A lot of money for rims AND you'll need a set for the winter. *


so your saying its an option where you are? but usa dont have it  right?? from the looks at how the payments shot out of the roof, I dont think some of those numbers are right..if they are..its not lookin good!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> so your saying its an option where you are? but usa dont have it  right?? from the looks at how the payments shot out of the roof, I dont think some of those numbers are right..if they are..its not lookin good! *


It's probably a Canada thing.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The Ultimate Towing Machine...
> 
> :thumbup: *


Jon, enlighten us on this please, what wheels can we get on the 3.0 and 4.4


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Don't trade in a 328Ci for an X5!!!

Get a 330i/Ci instead and save some $$ while gaining driving fun!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Ive had my fun in my Ci...believe me....I am ready for the beast :lmao: , anyway....not sure what next will be..hmmm :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The Ultimate Towing Machine...
> 
> :thumbup: *


Jon, enlighten us on this please, what wheels can we get on the 3.0 and 4.4 in the US


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Jon, enlighten us on this please, what wheels can we get on the 3.0 and 4.4  *


All the wheels are 5 spoke in design. The 3.0 comes with 17s std, 18s with the SP (both set ups come with all season tires). The 4.4 comes with 18s standard and with the SP, and the 19s are an option on the 4.4 when you get the SP. Standard 4.4s have all seasons, the 4.4 with SP (18s or 19s) come with performance tires. The 4.6 gets the 20s with performance tires.
Go to the Build Your Own site and check them all out.... thats all you can get from the factory on the US models. Its the same with all other BMW models too, I don't know why you are so shocked.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *
> 
> All the wheels are 5 spoke in design. The 3.0 comes with 17s std, 18s with the SP (both set ups come with all season tires). The 4.4 comes with 18s standard and with the SP, and the 19s are an option on the 4.4 when you get the SP. Standard 4.4s have all seasons, the 4.4 with SP (18s or 19s) come with performance tires. The 4.6 gets the 20s with performance tires.
> Go to the Build Your Own site and check them all out.... thats all you can get from the factory on the US models. Its the same with all other BMW models too, I don't know why you are so shocked. *


I have been to the BMWusa site for years...thanks for the info...I ask Jon this because as we ALL know you can get things not always posted on bmwusa site...I came here to ask questions and info on the X5 and needed and wanted to know from a reliable source. As far as the last statement you said, I am not shocked, I dont know where you are getting this at. thank you


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

As is the case with all other BMW models, wheel alternatives
are never a "special order" item... The only way to accomplish 
this is to have your dealer order the ones that you want separately, and either trade the take-offs, or retail them yourself...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *As is the case with all other BMW models, wheel alternatives
> are never a "special order" item... The only way to accomplish
> this is to have your dealer order the ones that you want separately, and either trade the take-offs, or retail them yourself...
> 
> *


Thanks Jon,


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

your pics are on the x5 board......


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

bten said:


> *your pics are on the x5 board...... *


hey, thanks...I got them...very nice!!


----------

